# Fischerprüfung NRW (u.a.) zu einfach?



## Anglero (26. Oktober 2011)

Ist die Fischerprüfung z.B. in NRW zu einfach? Werden durch sie wahllos Menschen auf Kreatur und Natur losgelassen, die auch nach Bestehen keinen blassen Schimmer davon haben, wie man sich verhalten und benehmen sollte? Wäre ein Pflichtlehrgang und umfassenderer Fragenkatalog à la Bayern eine Lösung, oder geht das noch nicht weit genug?


----------



## Honeyball (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW (u.a.) zu einfach?*

Nicht zu schwer, nicht zu einfach, sondern schlichtweg vollkommen überflüssig, durch *keine* gesetzliche Handhabe (Tierschutzgesetz oder sonstwas) gerechtfertigt.

Das Pseudoargument, man würde ungebildete Menschen auf die Kreatur Fisch loslassen, ist hier schon mehrfach widerlegt worden, weil es genauso viele Beispiele nicht-waidgerechten Verhaltens von geprüften Anglern gibt wie von ungeprüften.

Daher die klaren Forderungen:


Abschaffen der unsinnigen Prüfungen in allen Bundesländern
Angebot gezielter und praxisgerechter Schulungen durch Vereine/Verbände
Ausgabe von (zeitlich befristeten) Fischereierlaubnisscheinen gegen Gebühr
mehr und strengere Kontrollen
Strengere Bestrafung von Vergehen/Regelverstößen bis hin zum (ggf. befristeten) Entzug des Fischereierlaubnisscheines bzw. Verbot des Erwerbs eines Fischereierlaubnisscheines

(Das Thema hatten wir hier schon mehrfach)


----------



## Ein_Angler (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW (u.a.) zu einfach?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Daher die klaren Forderungen:
> 
> 
> Abschaffen der unsinnigen Prüfungen in allen Bundesländern


Sign! Das ist der grösste dumpfug der Welt, nicht angeln können aber geprüft werden.


> Angebot gezielter und praxisgerechter Schulungen durch Vereine/Verbände


Sofern es sich um eine freiwillige Sache handelt, brauche den Mist nicht da ich seit meinem 7 Lebensjahr angle.


> Ausgabe von (zeitlich befristeten) Fischereierlaubnisscheinen gegen Gebühr


Finde eine befristung für nicht angebracht, höchstens in der Form wie ein Führerschein aber alle 5 Jahre ist mir zu kurz.


> mehr und strengere Kontrollen


Dann ja, wenn der Schein für jederman zugänglich ist muss auch vermehrt kontrolliert werden.


> Strengere Bestrafung von Vergehen/Regelverstößen bis hin zum (ggf. befristeten) Entzug des Fischereierlaubnisscheines bzw. Verbot des Erwerbs eines Fischereierlaubnisscheines


 Ja manche Leute sollte besser nicht angeln gehen das sie mit der Kreatur Fisch nicht vernünftig umgehen wollen.


----------



## nureinangler (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW (u.a.) zu einfach?*

Wahrlich, Honeyball hat so ziemlich alles gesagt was es dahingehend zu sagen gibt.

Ich sehe momentan nichts was dem hinzuzufügen wäre 
Wobei, der letzte Punkt scheint mir ein wenig überzogen, ich meine eine weitere Verschärfung?
Man bekommt doch bereits bis zu 2Jahre und Strafen die zumeist bei 1000€ beginnen, was soll man da noch großartig verschärfen, dann ist ja bald die Körperverletzung  weniger schwer bestraft, wie Fischwilderei.
In gewerblichen Ausmaße finde ich das ja vertretbar, aber den kleinen Schwarzangler sollte man meines Empfindens nach nicht mit solch hohen Strafen überziehen.

lg nureinangler


----------



## Honeyball (2. November 2011)

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW (u.a.) zu einfach?*

Nein, soweit übertreiben sollte man es nicht. Aber Angelverbote für Leute, die bewusst und teilweise echt übel gegen Regeln verstoßen, sind genauso nötig, wie Kontrolle und Bestrafung von Schwarzanglern.


----------

